# The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. by Ricky Sides



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

* Synopsis*

The peacekeepers travel to Hannibal Missouri to the site where the development team did their original work on their ship. They hope to find the components needed to build additional lasers for their base. At the development site they pick up the two small scale models of the Peacekeeper which Pol uses to create drones which can be controlled by operators aboard the ship.

When the crew returns to Alabama they find that Lina and Robert are waiting at the base. The crew of the Peacekeeper soon discovers that the pair had run from Texas to Alabama, fleeing slavers who operate slave farms. When the pair are nursed back to health they lead the peacekeepers on a mission to stop the slavers.

A renegade former soldier has recruited thousands of followers and plans to name himself President of the United States. Can the crew of the Peacekeeper stop that plan and save America from a brutal military dictatorship?

The crew travels to Millbrae California and locates the factory where some precious alloy is stored. They also learn that the Pentagon had stolen some of the work of the developers to create a doomsday fighter aircraft. One by one the crew unravels the secrets and the peacekeeper air force is born. Dozens of additional drones are also created.

A man who would be king takes control of Kansas and issues a stern warning to the peacekeepers. "Stay out of Kansas." To show that he means business, the king kills a captive peacekeeper. 
Utilizing almost all of the remaining precious alloy the brilliant scientist Pol Bleakman and his assistants, along with the help of the other peacekeepers, create a drone battleship.

Can this fledgling peacekeeper air force deal with the crisis in Kansas?



Read a sample of my book!

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Announcing a price change.

The price of this book has been reduced to $3.00.


This book details the creation of the peacekeeper drones. Later it depicts the utilization of those drones to save the lives of countless people. The book also deals with the issue of slavery being established in post disaster America and the peacekeeper response as they put the slaver down hard.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 3 has been extensive reformatted to make it more Kindle user friendly and those changes are now live.

Book three, Liberty or Death was fun for me to write. The mini story of Lina and Robert gave me the opportunity to expand the characters. But it also permitted me to further develop several other central characters. 

It is an action packed adventure, and I must confess that as a writer and a reader I prefer that type of book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got me the whoooole set of 5.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you sir.    I hope you enjoy the books. I had a lot of fun writing the series.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 3 of the series has many elements that I believe the reader will find of interest. The story of Lina and Bill's adventure, the drone assault on the armored column heading for the peacekeeper base and the creation of the peacekeeper air force are just three such events depicted. There are others.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book three should soon be available for $2. 

This book has always been special to me. For that reason I'd like to make a special request. If you read the book please post or PM me and tell me what you liked or disliked about this book. 

In a few days I have to begin the final editing on Liberty or Death prior to sending it to Books in Motion for their consideration for an audio book. Therefore your feedback at this time is especially important to me.

Thank you for considering my request. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I just wanted to take a moment and thank the Kindle community for the continued support for the series. You folks are the best. I stepped into the Kindle community as an unknown but I have been pleasantly surprised by the support of the community despite my lack of a high profile reputation.

You folks who have purchased this book took a chance on me by making that purchase. I won't forget that. Sometimes the words thank you do not adequately express my feelings. This is one of those times. At times like this I am inclined to add the words _God Bless You_.

I hope your day is as wonderful as you've made mine.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 3 is now priced at $1.99. As I stated earlier in this thread I had to do a last edit to this book before sending it to my audio publisher. I finished that final edit to _The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death_ and mailed out the copy to Books in Motion last Friday. There were no major changes. There were a few restructured sentences and a couple of slightly enhanced scenes.

In many ways book three is my favorite peacekeeper book. For the action adventure fan there is lots of action. One of my favorite characters of the series introduced in book 1 returns in book 3. The spirited Lina brings shocking news that will send the peacekeepers into action.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death, Book 3 is still on sale at $1.99. I plan to leave the price as is at least until December. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok Ricky - where's the link?  I have not read the other two - yet - but did get them.  I like the way you write and didn't want to bother with samples.  I plan on checking out 4 and 5 as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-ebook/dp/B002JM0ED0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258673040&sr=8-4

Thank you for purchasing my books. I hope that you continue to enjoy them.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This month has been the best month to date for Liberty or Death. Thank you Kindle customers for continuing to purchase books in this series. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

First a bit of news. 

I recently had a reality check of significant importance. Because of this I will be editing all six of my Kindle titles again. I am beginning with my latest release and will then turn my attention to the peacekeeper series. I'll go through the series beginning with book 1.

As these new edits go live I will generate coupons so that customers who have purchased my books will be able to get a free new version at Smashwords. All you the customer need do is email or PM me the names of the titles for which you need coupons. I'm not sure how the PM process will work. I'm fairly sure there is a limit to the number of PMs that the system will permit. For this reason it would probably be best to email me with the request.

[email protected]


I apologize to you the Kindle community for releasing work that is apparently below standard in some regards. I assure you that I am working diligently to correct these issues. 

sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

hey Ricky, don't let those guys on Amazon get you down...keep your chin up buddy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Nathan, I will.

I guess I'm going to have to trust my Microsoft 2003 word processor grammar and punctuation prompts. I hate that, because sometimes those prompts are just plain wrong. That's why I always tried to do the work manually. I'll just have to be really careful not to accept all of the suggested changes. For example the program hates contractions and suggests both root words instead. That function did help me find one word I'd misused in the book I worked on fifteen hours yesterday. Therefore it does have its uses.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ed Patterson had a program he uses that he says is a pretty darn good editor, if not quite as good as Peg of the Red Pencil. . . .I'm sure he'll chime in here and let you know about it. . . . .good luck on the 'repair' work. . . . . . .


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Ann. 

I did remember Mr. Patterson referencing a program, but not the thread that reference was in or the name of the program. I do know 2003 can cause you to make a lot of errors. That's why I never trusted the editing portion of the program enough to use it on my projects. But from the scathing reviews I've received, I am forced to consider it now. Even an occasional misfire caused by the program might be an improvement.

Thank you for your concern, and the tip.
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ricky, my stalwart friend:

Your predicament brings to light one of the best aspects of DIY-pub. You will fix the editing issues in your series because you CAN. You decide when you need 'new and improved', what improvements will be made, and how you will make them. 

When I first released Elfhunter, a few of the early reviews complained of excessive foreshadowing. I went back through the book with a more critical eye and decided that they were right. I removed some of the more 'unnecessary' examples and put forth a new edition.  Since I had the opportunity I gave the rest of it a good polish, fixed a couple of confusing POV shifts, and made a few minor cover changes. The second edition was much better, and no reviewer has complained since (at least not of the foreshadowing thing). 

I think your plan is a good one, but I also would suggest you not rely entirely on computer programs to effect changes. Real, honest beta-readers with some proofreading skills are invaluable in spotting things a computer will miss. They will complement each other nicely. Just my opinion...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Archer,

I totally agree on the proofreader with editing skills issue. Unfortunately, in my case there is just me. My beta reader is more storyline than editorial oriented.  And my editing skills are already in question.   I'll do the best I can of course. I don't mind the work to perfect the craft. It goes with the job. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Ricky - I have had no problems with your books other than the punctuation, and it was not all that horrible!  You might pm Ed Patterson and ask his advise though.  You have a terrific story and an interesting read, so hang in there, it is all worth it! well to me anyway


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm the Queen of the typos and comatose punctuation. (Peg catches my commas). I use (now, wish I did earlier, and am using it retro), Serenity Editing oftware ($50) http://www.serenity-software.com/ and I also use for the mid-range editing (after Peg and before the 1st revision) my Kindle - a good old fashion read through at a large point size. AND then for the very last, just before DTP release, I use my Kindle (DX or K2)'s speech-to-text which catches things that everyone one and everything else has missed. BTW, any author who writes for the Kindle and doesn't own one should get a therapist in advance for their mental health recovery. In fact, any Indie author working without a Kindle should consider a different line of work - perhaps cooking without a stove or skydiving without a parachute. 

Edward C. Patterson
(She of the strong opinions)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Anju. I do realize that several people must like the books. Sales prove that beyond all doubt. Especially when the books are not bought as a set, but rather bought individually. I agree with you that punctuation is my greatest issue. God I hate commas. 

Mr. Patterson,

Is the program you're referencing user friendly or do I need a college course in advanced computer program studies to work with it?

I do plan to buy a Kindle when I can, but first I have to replace my antique van that is smoking worse than a Cheechs and Chong vehicle. For the most part that smoke is mercifully outside the vehicle though.

As to listening to the books, I've listened to _The Birth of the Peacekeepers _ on MP3. Books in Motion released it as an audio before I entered the Kindle market. Reed McColm's rendition of the book is superb. Of course I have no idea what sort of editing they did in house. But I can say for a fact that the audio version word for word matches the text version that is currently on Kindle. That will probably change during the coming edit of course. At least a bit here and there.

I am looking forward to the release of book 2 in the coming year and hopefully book 3 as well. I agree with you that listening to your book does indeed help you spot problems. I did notice a few sentences in the actor's reading of book one that didn't roll of his tongue very well. I thought a few sentences in a 10.75 hour performace to be fairly good.  But for sure I should have written those sentences differently.

As always, thank you for your assistance sir. I'll look into the program today.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky, you are a good writer with good ideas that you turn into good stories.  I've read enough of Peacekeepers to know that.

I think that when somebody writes a three page critique on Amazon it says more about them than you.

Your work, like that of every other independent writer, is not perfect.  Like it or not, traditionally published work goes through layers of editing and polishing that we just don't have at our disposal. While I agree that our work should be held up to high standards, the reality is that we have some disadvantages to overcome.  

You and I already talked about this.  For so many of us there are ten complimentary private emails and messages for every scathing public critique.  I guess it's more fun to go on the air with bad news.

I got ripped on this board earlier in the week and felt horrible about it.  I spent the next day TTSing the book in question on Kindle and found plenty of typos that I fixed.  I didn't change the plot or pacing per the comments because I decided the criticisms were off the mark.  Not every critique should be taken as gospel.  Some should, some shouldn't.  As Stephen King says, write your own book, not somebody else's.

A lot of people out there are reading and enjoying your books.  Don't forget that.

edit: Ricky, the free Adobe reader also has text to speech capability although it's not as realistic as Kindle's.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The software works with a copy of portions of your manuscript. It's easy to run, but it's like having your English and creative writing tacher sitting beside you. It brings every possible problem to your attention. It gives you line and verse of where the problem is and you need to devise a best working method to change it in a copy of your manuscript. The best hing is, after using it, you will start catching the stuff yourself. It's like the girdle I never had. I's not one of those instant word and spell checkers. In fact, it doesn't spell chek at all and insists you do that on your own. It does catch all your malapropisms. I don;t know how I ever got on without it.

Ed the P Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey thanks Dave. 

You do help keep my perspective straight. Oh it's not the implausible dialog comments that bother me. That comes down to a matter of opinion. Some dialog that seems totally preposterous to an outsider would seem fine to a warrior, fighter or soldier. Our own life experiences impact our perceptions. Sometimes you have to pause to consider what motivates the speaker to say what he said. 


It's the nuts and bolts things such as punctuation that I feel bad about. That is what I need to fix.

Thank you again for your supportive message.

sincerely,
Ricky


edit to respond to Mr. Patterson:

Thank you sir. I did look at the software on their website. I am considering whether or not to purchase the software. It does look useful. I especially like that it recommends changes when it determines your text line is wordy. That's a feature my word processor could sorely use. Thank you so much for caring enough to help me.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I apologize for releasing my book with the errors in it that I just corrected, but I'm happy to announce that I have completed the revision to book 3 and it should be live in the Kindle store tomorrow. Meanwhile you can get a free replacement copy at smashwords.com.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4349

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3.

Coupon Code: XJ35E

This book will be available for free the rest of the year. I welcome all Kindle owners to grab a free copy. After all, it is Christmas. Book three is in my thinking probably the most interesting of all the peacekeeper books. The detailed prologue will permit you to read this book as a stand alone book if you so choose.  But I doubt you will. 

Merry Christmas everyone,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I am pleased to announce that I have now completed the revisions-reedits to all six of my Kindle books.

I just finished The Peacekeepers. Descent into Madness, which was the last that needed the work.

By way of apology to you my Kindle customers for a few more days you can get free downloads of my books at smashwords. This offer is good until the end of the year.

Enjoy, 
Ricky

The Birth of the Peacekeepers

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

coupon code: CY64Y

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

coupon code: QC64J

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4349

Coupon Code: XJ35E

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4354

Coupon Code: BZ48L

The Peacekeepers. Descent into Madness. Book 5.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4358

Coupon Code: BE55E

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Coupon Code: GV72P


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I would like to thank all the Kindle readers who have purchased this book in the past. It still hasn't been reviewed. In many aspects this book is dear to me. It introduces a new character named Namid that I really enjoy working with in this and the rest of the series. The peacekeeper air force is formed, the drones are created, and it is an action packed book. 

If someone would review this book, I'd be grateful. Reader opinions and feedback are something I treasure.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. In some regards, I think book three of the series may be the best. It's certainly packed with action.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm getting there, Ricky.  Just about done with book two.  Awesome series, I'm glad I took the plunge, and I still have three left to read...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Dave,

Thank you for the kind words. I hope you continue to enjoy the series. 

I'm excited about the coming release of the Books in Motion audio version of book 2. But I think it's book 3 that will truly shine in that format, if they contract for it. That remains to be seen, but I am hopeful.

I saw that Man of Steel is rising on the best seller lists at smashwords. Congratulations on the achievement. It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just want to thank you for continuing to purchase the peacekeeper series. This month has been a good month for the series. Book one has gotten some positive reviews, and some customers have expressed their delight with the series.

Soon I'll take up book six where I left off. The tentative subtitle for book six is The Citadel. I don't anticipate the need to deviate from the plan to utilize that name, but anything is possible. I have an exciting plotline in mind. One that I doubt the readers will see coming.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

As always, I'd like to thank you for continuing to support the series. The fact that so many people are purchasing books 2 - 5 singly indicates that they have read the previous books and are ready for more. That is very rewarding for an author. 

I'm excited about resuming work on book 6 Friday.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Ricky good luck on you new book and thanks for the advise on my book and my  new price $.99


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Victoria,

The new book is off to a good start. It is my sincere wish to help women with the book.

Good luck with your book. Pricing can be difficult. And after June 30th, when Amazon goes live with their planned changes to the royalty percentages, it's going to be even more difficult.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This is just a reminder that this book is on sale this month, so you can buy it for $1. Next month the price will go back up to at least $1.99.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to say that book 2 of the series now has a nice five star review. 

In many ways book 3 is special to me. For a while now it's been the central book of the five book series. That will change with the release of book six in the coming months, but book 3 will always be special to me.

To everyone who has purchased this book I'd like to say thank you. I hope you enjoy reading the book as much as I enjoyed writing it.

Remember, the one dollar sale is scheduled to end March first, so grab a copy before the sale ends. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. This month book 3 got its first review, and I'm happy to say it was a positive review that I found very encouraging as I work on book 6.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to take a moment to thank everyone who purchased my books during the sale this month. *The $1.00 sale ends soon.* Tonight I will be resetting the prices on the peacekeeper series, but it will take a couple of days to take effect. However, when you reset the prices this much, you get a prompt that altering the price will freeze sales for 24 hours, so today may be the last day you'll be able to purchase the books at the $1.00 sale price. The new prices will be $1.99 each for the five books of the series.

Book 6 is still in the works, but is coming along well. When I release that book, I plan to set the price at $2.99. Books 2 - 5 will also be increased from $1.99 to $2.99 at that point. I plan to leave book one at the lower price of $1.99, at least a while longer after the rest go up. I am raising the prices because I want to test the price point Amazon will encourage in July. I also believe that the books are worth that price.

I would like to ask you to get a sample of the books and try them out. You won't regret it, and there will never be a better time to purchase these books.

Well there you have it folks. For at least one more day, for five bucks, you can purchase the entire peacekeeper five-volume series for your Kindles, or the Kindle for PC application.

Again, I'd like to thank the hundreds of readers who have purchased the books of this series since I came to the Kindle community a few months ago. This month has been a record-breaking month for me in terms of sales. This author is grateful to you the customers who have taken the time to download samples, like what you see, and then purchase the books. One customer even told me in a post in the peacekeeper 2 thread, here on the Kindle board, that my books were a portion of the reason she bought a Kindle. That stunned me. Having that big an impact on someone's life was a humbling experience.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Thursday: Ricky Sides - 'The Birth of the Peacekeepers'

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there sir,

Thank you for the heads up on the feature at _Indie Spot_light. I saw the feature. It looks great.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Great! Going there now...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

My compliments on your world class avatar, Archer. I know you've probably been told this a hundred times already, but that piece of art is magnificent. The depiction of the horse is probably the best I've ever seen. 

If my next book turns out just half as good as that art, I'll be a happy man.  

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(blush)
Thanks, Ricky! When it comes to art, horses are my strength. Been drawing/painting them since I was a very wee lass. 
I'm sure your book will be every bit as good...I hope so, because its on my tbr list!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to support the series. It has been a great month so far. I look forward to completing the editing on book 6 this weekend and forwarding the new book to the Beta readers. 

If anyone would like to volunteer to be a Beta reader, I could use a few more. Just PM me with your email addy and I'll send you a copy when I'm ready to email the Beta readers.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Now that book 6 is live, I think I'll be taking a week or two to recharge my creative battery before beginning work on book 7. I want to do some light research for the book, and I'm tempted to do the floorplan layout of the new ship that is introduced in book 6.

In case you haven't seen the product page for the new book yet, here's a link:











Thank you for making the past two months a fantastic run for the peacekeeper series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

_Wow! What a month this has been for the peacekeeper series!_ I owe it all to you the Kindle readers. I know that there are Kindle authors out there whose sales make mine look pretty bad, but I am so happy with the new records being set this month. I just wanted to thank you all.

For so many years I dreamed of seeing my books in the hands of readers. For me, that dream is coming true. I thank you the Kindle community for this.

I'd like to return something to the community that has been so good to me.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

free book coupon Code: ZM45D

Thank you again.

Have a great day,
Rick


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Good to see things are going well for you Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Nathan.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,


Thank you for continuing to support this series. Many of you have tagged the books and tagging helps categorize them. I have noted your efforts and thank you for the assistance.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for the record breaking month that this series has enjoyed..

Here's a tidbit of information concerning this particular book.

In the original version of _Liberty or Death,_ one of the characters died. While working with Tom, a skilled Books in Motion reviewer, a discussion occurred in which he expressed the thought that she should not have died. He went on to provide a list of reasons as to why she should survive her ordeal. I pondered that discussion for a few days, then rolled up my sleeves and did a rewrite. Tom was pleased with the new version.

I owe that reviewer a lot. He helped me develop the series. He is also responsible for the addition of the prologues to the books, and extensive revisions to book 2, _Some Gave all._

Now you have some inside information on the development of the series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Over the past couple of days I have been telling you about the research for the books of this series. Today, I want to reveal a bit about the research for this particular volume of the peacekeeper series.

I mentioned in the _Some Gave All _ thread that I extensively researched the areas depicted in the book. I did the same with Liberty or Death. The chicken farm in the cul-de-sac that is referenced as the development center for the prototype ship, really is located in the general area outside Hannibal, Missouri, just as it is depicted in the book. The battle scene with the raiders on the outskirts of the city was also chosen because of the google earth images that I used during the research.

Midland, Texas, where the peacekeepers battle the slavers, offered a great deal for me to work with, thanks to the google images.

The factory in Milbrae, California, also exists and is located approximately where depicted in the book.

Namid's scouting mission was planed after careful examination of the waters off the coast of California. Furthermore, her recon flight to seek out the cannibals was planned after a careful study of the images. The hilltop she hovered over as she waited for full darkness to descend, really exists, and so does the woodlands where the strike team battles the cannibals.

The residential section where the raiders were firebombing the city also exists. While Namid was seeking the enemy there, I was pulling up images of the city streets and studying them.

In Salina, Kansas, the hotel depicted in the book really exists. Using a virtual tour, I examined the Country Inn and Suites, located a few miles from the airport and thought that it would be perfect for the man who would be King.

So when you read one of my books, the odds are the locations have been carefully researched and viewed by me utilizing online resources before I wrote them into the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

_Wow! This month just keeps getting better!_ 

You guys are the greatest. Thank you for continuing to support the series.

Now here's a bit of information for you. This book introduced Pol's drone program, which became an integral part of the peacekeeper arsenal. Book 7 will introduce the new drones, designed by Pol that were referenced in book 6. So get ready for a few scenes that highlight these new drones and their capabilities.

Now you have something to look forward to. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to let you know that Amazon is currently discounting book one of the series. It's currently priced at $1.00 instead of the $1.99 list price. I have no idea how long this discount will be in effect. If you have been thinking of purchasing the book, now's a good time to make the purchase. Just be sure to check the price before clicking buy.

As always, I want to thank you for your continued patronage.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Book 1 of the series is still being discounted by Amazon as I said in the above post.

I want to thank the many customers who made this such a record month of sales for the books of this series. As of now, 547 books the peacekeeper series have been sold this month. Every book in the series broke all previous records for sales. This couldn't have happened without the support of you the readers. Your reviews helped enormously, and this month there were a few more reviews.

Thank you for your support. It's been a wonderful month, and I appreciate every effort you good folks have made on my behalf.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to support this series. As expected, the sales of this particular book last month blew away all previous records. I'm grateful for every single sale.

Some of you will already know that when I'm feeling grateful, I like to express my gratitude by offering free copies of my books. Here's a freebie:










https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Get your free copy while you can. This free version won't be available long. Dialsoft is negotiating with us and soon we hope to have a contract that will enable us to publish the entire 9 volume series.

Edit: Amazon is currently discounting the first three books of the peacekeeper series. Book one is $1.00. Books 2 & 3 are $2.00.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales. Of course Amazon is helping spur sales. They are deeply discounting most of my books, and have been most of the month.

There have been numerous price changes, so I'll post the current price structure for you.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.00.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6. $2.99

Also Adventures in Reading, which is a compilation of short stories and the novella, The North Room. (paranormal fiction.) That book lists at $1.00 but Amazon is discounting to $0.79.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense is priced at $0.99.

You can access any of my books from this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Thank you again for your continued support of this series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to let you know that the Amazon discounts are still in place on most of the books of the peacekeeper series. Here's a link to the page where you can find these books:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

In case you missed it in the other thread yesterday, here's a look at the cover for book 7:









Cover by Jason911

The work on book 7 is going well. I'm well past the halfway point. The really tough portion of the plot work has been accomplished. I expect the remainder of the book to proceed at a much faster pace.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Kinbr. 

I think Jason did an outstanding job on the cover. He gave me everything I asked for, and some things I wanted, but was afraid to ask for because I thought it would be asking for too much.

Book one has now sold 991 copies.   So today or tomorrow it will reach the 1,000 milestone. I feel humbled that so many people have that story in their possession. 143 have sold through smashwords as well. So technically, the book has already reached the benchmark. 

Thanks again Kinbr.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> He gave me everything I asked for, and some things I wanted, but was afraid to ask for because I thought it would be asking for too much.


Like what?! You can always ask me for anything Ricky! 
Whether I can fulfill the request might be another story though...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Jason,

I was referring to the silhouettes. I didn't originally ask for that because I was afraid it would be impossible to find something that fit the rest of the cover. But it turned out I was wrong and you found perfect additions for the scene.

I love the cover. I've got an 8 x 10 hanging on my wall to the left of my desk, and it is my current background on my computer.

As you get the time, if you're interested, I'd love replacement covers for books 3 - 6. But I know that's asking a lot, probably too much, so I wouldn't expect them on any sort of timetable. But only if you really want to do them.

Don't feel bad if you need to decline that request. I'm embarrassed to even make it, but I love your work and can easily see that your covers would enhance my books. I love my books enough to swallow my pride and shamelessly ask. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be happy to work on them... shoot me an e-mail with the details for each one. No promises on time-line however. =)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll do that Jason. Thank you so much. No rush on the timeline.

Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Book 7 is going well.

Those of you who follow my threads will know that the character Pete Damroyal is based in part upon an old friend who trained me in the art of survival in the 1980s.

I had a visit with that old friend today. We discussed the series. In particular, we discussed book 7. I wanted his input on the book, and it was a very productive discussion. I feel the book will be better in the wake of that discussion. My old mentor can still teach me a thing or two.  

I am still hopeful for a late August or very early September release. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just wanted to take a moment to update you concerning the progress on book 7. The bad news is the overtime I've been working put me behind schedule. The good news is, I think I can still  make my self imposed deadline, but not if the overtime continues. This week another man will be working the overtime. The rumor has it that this will be the last week of overtime. Cross your fingers. If I don't have to pull overtime the rest of the month, then I should be able to release book 7 by the end of the month.

The good news is I think you'll find this book worth the wait. 

Now I'm off to finish the current chapter, and try to get a good start on the next.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to announce that the first draft of book 7 is now complete. I've already begun the editing process, which I also attempted to do as I wrote the book. I now think it safe to say that the release of book 7, _Oh Say Can You See..._ is a matter of weeks away. I no longer think it likely that I'll make a beginning of September release, but am semi-confident in a mid month release. Of course, it's possible that my editing will be so thorough that the Beta readers won't find much that needs work. Anything's possible. But that's not the likely scenario. 

Thank you all for your continued support of this series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales.

All but one of the books of the series are currently being discounted by Amazon. You can check out the discounts here:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I hope you all enjoy a nice quiet weekend with your favorite book. 

Have a great weekend,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another good month. 

Well, It's been almost a month since the release of book 7 in this series. My thoughts are now turning to my next writing project. I think I'll probably begin writing that book in a couple of weeks. If you've followed my threads for any length of time, then you know I invest a great deal of time researching aspects of my books. I'll begin that research within a few days.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the wonderful month of September the series enjoyed.  

I always try to keep you readers abreast of price changes in advance. Therefore, I wanted to announce that I just changed the price of The Birth of the Peacekeepers from a list price of $1.99 to $0.99. I plan to leave the book at that bargain price through the month of October. Since the holiday seasons are rapidly approaching, I may well leave the price there until the first of the year.

Thank you again.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to thank you for the great sales this past October. For the fourth consecutive month sales of the peacekeeper series have exceeded my wildest dreams. Thank you for that.

Book 1 is once more priced at $1.99, but Amazon is continuing its discount. Therefore, the book is available for $0.89. There is generally a lag between changing the price and the retail outlet Kobo responding. I expect that Kobo will amend the price within the next few weeks, and then Amazon will follow. If you want to get a copy at the discounted rate, I'd estimate you have 1 to 3 weeks before the price is changed in the Amazon Kindle store. But that is just an estimate. Amazon could change the price at any point.

Thank you again.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to make a post specifically to thank you for the great year of sales. It has been a wonderful year for me. Even December is turning out to be much better than I'd anticipated.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As you probably know, I just released my latest book. That means it's time to turn my attention to the next book I plan to write, and that would be Peacekeeper 8.

Thank you all for your continued interest in the peacekeeper series. Sales have been fantastic this month.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you again for the wonderful month of sales my books are enjoying.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I hope you're all staying warm this winter. It has been a wet and especially cold winter here in Athens, Alabama. We've had more than our share of snow here and more is in the forecast for the coming week.

Tonight, I'm giving some thought to something I've considered in the past, which is the possibility of bundling some of the peacekeeper books. If any of you have been hoping for that sort of development with my books, I'd be interested in hearing what you had in mind. Feel free to voice your opinions here, or PM me if you prefer. 

Stay warm, and have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to say that last month was a good month for the series. There have been several positive reviews added to various books in the series. Many of the books also received a lot of additional tags. More than can be accounted for by the tagging threads in which I participate. Sales were on par with the last several months.   There have also been several queries into the status of book 8.

Thank you for your continued support for the series. I appreciate the fact that many of you are taking the time to tag and review the books. Most readers tend to review only book 1. Many wait until they have read several or all of the books of the series before posting a review. Some of those readers then reference the other books in their review of book 1. No matter how you choose to assist with reviews, please know that every review is appreciated. All feedback is beneficial in attempting to perfect the craft of writing. To that end, even a negative review is helpful, and yes, I've had my share of those in the past. I learned from them and put that knowledge to work. Those negative reviews resulted in improved books.

The last two reviews of book one are special to me because the readers indicated that they'd join the peacekeepers. I may be a writer, but I can't describe just how it makes me feel when readers make such comments. Suffice it to say that they made my day. Thank you readers for giving me such a memorable moment. I'll never forget how that made me feel.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Well, the wedding went off without a flaw yesterday. It seems all that preparation really does pay off. To borrow a phrase from Pete, "Perfect planning prevents poor performance." 

Now that the wedding is over, I'm back at work on book 8 with a sense of renewed vigor. I want to thank those of you who are waiting for book 8 for your patience. I believe that you'll find the wait worth it because this book will take the PA aspects of the series back to the basics.

That's all for now. I'm eager to get back to work on

*The Peacekeepers. Book 8. The New Apocalypse.*

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Updating progress on book 8:

The book is flowing along nicely. Sometimes when I write a book I hit little sections that seem to give me problems figuring out what I should do next. That's largely because I try to pit the peacekeepers against difficult opponents and as a result I sometimes paint myself into a corner.   I'm happy to say that none of that is happening with this book. I think the time off writing while tending to my son's wedding gave me more time to plan the steps I wanted to take to reach the scenarios I wanted depicted in the book. It's still too early to predict a release date, but I'm happy to say that I'm at the halfway point in writing the book.


Back to the writing for me. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Today Jason Merrick finished the new cover for this book. I've uploaded it to Amazon and it should go live soon.










Jason is also working on a new cover for book 4, and will be doing books 5 and 6 in the future.

Thank you all for your purchases, tags, and reviews.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This book is free today. So are books 1 and 2 of the series. Adventures in Reading is also free for one more day.

When I finished writing this book it became my favorite of the series. I still believe that it is one of the top three books featuring the peacekeeper world.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Books 1,2, and 3 of the series are currently listed at $0.99. Books 1 & 2  are in my siggy. Book 3 is linked in the opening post of this thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------

